

The Abuse of Design Patterns in writing a Hello World Program - wslh
http://taskinoor.wordpress.com/2011/09/21/the-abuse-of-design-patterns-in-writing-a-hello-world-program/

======
wslh
I was talking critically about patterns and joke about how a hard core pattern
expert would write a hello world.

Search on the demigod (Google) found the answer! it seems like you can write
articles just saying "open sesame".

